# Debussy / Images / Reflets dans l'eau - how do you describe this sequence?



## jfdelannoy

Hello

This could be described as:

(Db) I 7th with 2b (or 9b??) as actual bass note, two passing notes on top
down one tone
(Cb) I 7th, two passing notes on top
down one minor third
(Ab) 7th with 2b or 9b, like the first
down one tone
(Gb) I 7th, like the third



Thus avoiding a duller writing as all w the tonic on bass or the 2b (9b) on bass

also avoiding a 3 x wholetone down movement


Or ?


----------



## Bwv 1080

Treating the first 16ths of each beat as passing tones, the progression to me is

Do7 - Cb7 - Bbbo7 - Gb7


----------



## millionrainbows

I suggest posting a YouTube soundbite instead of a score PDF. 

I think it would be fruitful to analyze this piece in terms of chordal and scalar sonorities occurring over arbitrarily (non-functional) moving bass roots.

Identify some chordal sonorities and some scales.


----------

